# Best gainers and most active stock live



## Quickmoney (May 28, 2020)

Good morning
I am new to the forum and I will try to collaborate as best I can. I like to share and exchange while being as honest as possible.
Every morning I go to the "INVESTCOM" website to see which stocks are the most active and which are the top gainers. Unfortunately I have to wait 20 minutes after opening before I get any results.
Do you know of any sites that offer these 'live' results? 
Thanks


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

TMXMoney







web.tmxmoney.com




go to bottom of page- select whatever you want to see, volume, price increase or decrease etc


----------



## Quickmoney (May 28, 2020)

dubmac said:


> TMXMoney
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it live at 9:30am ?


----------



## alexincash (May 27, 2020)

There are many "real time quotes" sites that offer this service at a premium. You'll be hard pressed to find fresh stock information for free


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

try this one ---- Markets - BNN Bloomberg


----------



## Quickmoney (May 28, 2020)

alexincash said:


> There are many "real time quotes" sites that offer this service at a premium. You'll be hard pressed to find fresh stock information for free


Thank you to Dubmac,Alexincash and Amabile


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

are the online brokerages eg, RBC DI, "real-time"?


----------



## Quickmoney (May 28, 2020)

Probly but it's not free, you have to be members.
I like very much the yahoo finance screener but it's delayed 15 - 20 minutes









Day Gainers - Canada Screener - Yahoo Finance


See a list of Day Gainers - Canada using the Yahoo Finance screener. Create your own screens with over 150 different screening criteria.




ca.finance.yahoo.com





I would like to found the fast starters at 9:30 am with heavy volumes


----------

